# Stealth Speaker Grow - Short Stuff Super Cali Haze - CFL - SCROG



## pcn3rd (Aug 16, 2011)

So here is my latest grow which just officially began 08/15/2011. The seed germinated today on 08/16/2011 and was planted directly into her first and final pot.

*Strain*
Super Cali Haze by _Short Stuff_

*Germination Method*
Cotton Ball with PH'd water in a baggy method.

*Grow Box*
I built a stealth grow box our of a large speaker that I had sitting around. We basically have these 2 large speakers sitting in our lounging area on either side of the TV. They work but are never used.. So.. putting dead space to good use, I decided to use this to grow 1 auto-flower using SCROG. 

*Cooling*
I'm using 2 CoolerMaster 80mm Fans for exhaust. They push alot of CFMs but I'm not sure how much. They are very loud when run at a full 12v. I currently have 1 running at 5v and its whisper quiet. Box stays 2 degrees hotter than ambient air temperature with both lights on. Typically, temperature in the room is 74-76 degrees so the plants should stay at a steady 76 to 78 degrees.

The 4" exhaust ports are located at the top of the box and the 3" intakes are located at the bottom front of the box. Even at 5 volts and the cabinet closed and intake light traps in place, you can feel a strong suction through the front screen of the speaker...

*Lighting*
Currently, I have 2 x 6500k 42watt CFL Bulbs for the short veg time. So in total I have 84 watts for veg. They will stay on 24/0 while the seedling sprouts to keep it somewhat warm and promote growth. Lighting will then be switched to 18/6 until harvest.

I will change the lighting configuration during flowering to 1 x 6500k & 2 x 2700k 42 watt CFL bulbs for a total of 126 watts.

*Grow Medium & Nutes*
I am using FoxFarm Ocean Forest Soil and the Trio Line of Fox Farm Nutes. I will not be feeding her until well into 3-4 weeks of life as the soil is hot enough to support her until then. Feedings will start out very light and gradually get heavier as the plant gets older and can handle it.

*Pots*
I'm using a plastic pot that is 9x9x7.



*Can you tell which one is the grow box?*






*Just a quick back pic of the grow box.*






*Top inside of the grow box that shows the 4" elbows and the power supply mounted which is running the fans.






Full view inside of the grow box.
*


----------



## pcn3rd (Aug 19, 2011)

She came up out of the soil 8/18/2011 and stood straight up... Once she gets her first set of real leaves, I will switch lighting from 24/0 to 18/6.

Here are couple of pics... seems to be progressing quite quickly


----------



## pcn3rd (Aug 20, 2011)

no pics today as she's just a tiny bit bigger. 2 more green leaves are starting to develop.. we'll see how she does overnight. I switched her to 18/6 today and she got her first 6 hours of rest today. I also added a 120mm fan running at 5 volts to the box for circulation. it blows very gently on the seedling causing it to shake a little which should help keep her stem nice and strong


----------



## Bueno Time (Aug 20, 2011)

LOoks pretty nice and stealth micro setup there but I hope you have some sort of carbon filtration planned or it wont be so stealth in about 6 weeks!


----------



## pcn3rd (Aug 25, 2011)

Bueno Time said:


> LOoks pretty nice and stealth micro setup there but I hope you have some sort of carbon filtration planned or it wont be so stealth in about 6 weeks!


LOL! For sure man.. I am will be using a CAN type Carbon Filter for the smell  Thanks for dropping by. I got some more pics and updates I"ll be posting in a few..


----------



## pcn3rd (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's some pictures of the progress the past few days


----------



## pcn3rd (Aug 26, 2011)

Overall more growth today... Just a couple of pics as I think she is just looking so damn nice


----------



## lee6 (Aug 26, 2011)

haha, i love it man. i love how hidden ur grow box is. i was thinking of doing something like this!
will your plant not eventually out grow this box tho ? 
Goodluck!


----------



## TokemonGo (Aug 26, 2011)

This is the first post I've noticed growing "The Super Auto!" 'scribed for sure. From the buzz that I hear the yield is supposed to be amazing. I also hear is a lengthy one though, so good luck; hope the SCROG tames the beast.... nice speaker conversion btw


----------



## pcn3rd (Aug 27, 2011)

lee6 said:


> haha, i love it man. i love how hidden ur grow box is. i was thinking of doing something like this!
> will your plant not eventually out grow this box tho ?
> Goodluck!


thanks man! I have about 13" maximum height in the grow box from the soil up to about 3 inches from the lights.. I will be using SCROG to keep her shorter than she normally would be. Usually these girls get about 18" in a 1 gallon pot from what I've seen so I'm not too worried about the size. If she does get too big, I have a stealth dresser grow box that I built awhile back I can put her in.


----------



## pcn3rd (Aug 27, 2011)

TokemonGo said:


> This is the first post I've noticed growing "The Super Auto!" 'scribed for sure. From the buzz that I hear the yield is supposed to be amazing. I also hear is a lengthy one though, so good luck; hope the SCROG tames the beast.... nice speaker conversion btw


Thanks!
I've seen some good yields on her as well with LED and CFL. Normally, if done right, CFL will yield about an oz dry but LED could yield you 2 oz.. Seed to Harvest is 90 to 120 days so yea she is a lengthy one but that's the price you pay for growing out a Sativa dominant strain..  I will more than likely be switching to a Blackstar 180 watt LED grow light in the near future.


----------



## lee6 (Aug 27, 2011)

cant wait to see how these will turn out... slap a few more pics on pal


----------



## pcn3rd (Aug 27, 2011)

lee6 said:


> cant wait to see how these will turn out... slap a few more pics on pal


Here are some pics from about an hour ago. Watered her today as well


----------



## lee6 (Aug 27, 2011)

Niceee... i got some nutes today for my babies, 6-2-4 so they should perk up a little bit. Ill be following ur grow  how much did the grow box setup cost ?


----------



## pcn3rd (Aug 27, 2011)

lee6 said:


> Niceee... i got some nutes today for my babies, 6-2-4 so they should perk up a little bit. Ill be following ur grow  how much did the grow box setup cost ?


Cool.. The grow box didn't cost me anything as I already had the stuff lying around from when I built my grow dresser.. I am making some changes to my grow dresser for a full LED grow now that I've realiZed I prob won't have enough height in my current box.. Plus in my dresser I can fit 4 plants and have 2 ft of grow space.. Just gotta wait for the funds to buy a few things I need..


----------



## pcn3rd (Aug 28, 2011)

Growth is not very noticeable today. A few new leaves.. she's just doing her thing..


----------



## loudpac (Aug 29, 2011)

nice stealth box, looking forward to see what she produces..
sub'd


----------



## pcn3rd (Aug 29, 2011)

loudpac said:


> nice stealth box, looking forward to see what she produces..
> sub'd


Thanks! Here is today's pic. Showing some nice growth from yesterday


----------



## loudpac (Aug 30, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> Thanks! Here is today's pic. Showing some nice growth from yesterday


That's a main reason why I love auto's; it seems they speed everything up 4 fold, even with the longer flowering ones.


----------



## pcn3rd (Aug 30, 2011)

loudpac said:


> That's a main reason why I love auto's; it seems they speed everything up 4 fold, even with the longer flowering ones.


 thats for sure... They seem to love FFOF soil as long as no nutes are given the first 3 or 4 weeks..


----------



## doobered (Aug 30, 2011)

looking awesome and good use of dead space.
my first stealth grow was in a rock band box with a 300 watt cfl
and a small fan on on bottom for intake and cut a whole in the top for exhaust 

maybe turn those fans around to bring the temp down


----------



## pcn3rd (Aug 30, 2011)

doobered said:


> looking awesome and good use of dead space.
> my first stealth grow was in a rock band box with a 300 watt cfl
> and a small fan on on bottom for intake and cut a whole in the top for exhaust
> 
> maybe turn those fans around to bring the temp down


my temps are actually fine.. only 1 fan is running at 5 volts and keeps the box at 76 to 78 F with lights on. I also have a fan inside for circulation. I haven't noticed any kind of heat stress or or anything indicating that the plant is unhappy so I think I'm good for now. I'm going to expand this grow a bit anyhow and move over to another grow space so its all good 

If your going off the pic I have where you can see my hygrometer, the reason its at 81F is cause I was doing a test with my AC unit off in the room.. This was the result but now I know I can't have it off, so with it on in Power Save mode, I can maintain a temp of 76 to 78 and if need be, I could hike up the voltage on the fan to compensate for extra heat..


----------



## pcn3rd (Aug 30, 2011)

I was very happy with the growth of her today!













*Exploding with new growth*


----------



## loudpac (Aug 30, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> thats for sure... They seem to love FFOF soil as long as no nutes are given the first 3 or 4 weeks..


 agree'd.. I cant think of a cannabis strain that wouldnt like fox farm.. Ye i've noticed that (depending on strain) the required use of veg nutes is minimal to none. as for the haze, i see you plan to scrog? INterested in seeing how well she trains and fills the screen.


----------



## yesum (Aug 30, 2011)

That is a happy plant. I would try to get reflectors for the lights. Any curved shiny metal would do. You are losing a little over half the light without them.


----------



## pcn3rd (Aug 31, 2011)

Here she is as she sits today  She is looking great. I really wish I had set her more in the center of the pot.. LOL I tend to always plant them off center..


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 1, 2011)

growth is sorta spread out all over now.. undergrowth between nodes.. i believe she is showing sex already but I'll need to wait a few more days to be sure... i'll probably post a pic tomorrow night...


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 2, 2011)

Very cool setup. Def subbing!


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 2, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Very cool setup. Def subbing!


thanks for stopping by.. 

stay tuned for the new cooling system w/ custom carbon scrubber I'm building this weekend. I'm going to try and make it as low profile as possible to give me a few more inches in the box. my goal is to keep the scrubber 100% functional.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 2, 2011)

She has grown quite a bit over the past 24 hours... she stretched and is now taller than a BIC lighter and much wider.. I just watered her today with 6.5 PH'd water. She is still getting nothing but water at this point. I will be adding 1 2700k 42watt CFL to the mix tonight.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 2, 2011)

Just added the 2700k 42watt CFL and connected another exhaust fan at 5 volts.. temps are holding at about 79F but thats a lil warm for me. I'm going to be adding some kind of active intake.. The goal of this is stealth and although I could just up the voltage on the exhaust fans to increase the passive intake, it gets too loud.. this way, the noise level is hardly anything..


----------



## yesum (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks like you rigged a reflector out of a box end?


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 3, 2011)

yesum said:


> Looks like you rigged a reflector out of a box end?


LOL!.. close enough  i figured this is better than nothing and the lights dont get hot enough to burn it... seems to be working well and i checked on her this morning and WOW! it looked like she grew another 1/2" over night..


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 3, 2011)

I noticed she is showing sex very clearly and she is a "she" but with a feminized seed we kinda already knew that  

the white pistils are actually pretty long and clearly visible with the naked eye but my camera won't focus on em cause they are so thin.. Heres the best I could do. This is with a little contrast adjustment..


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 3, 2011)

Well here she is.. she shot up just as I had thought.. and she just looks wonderful.. I changed some settings on my captivates camera and got some pretty good pictures..


----------



## lee6 (Sep 3, 2011)

thats growing nice!


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 4, 2011)

@lee6.. Thanks!

Today she is 20 days old and grew quite a bit in the past 24 hours..
*
compare this to yesterdays and she really stretched..*












Here is how the box looks now.. I added a vent fan to my crappy light hood, raised the lights, moved the cords from on the floor of the box to the top and upped one of the exhaust fans to 12volts temporarily until tomorrow when I can actually buy what I need to control them more precisely. Lights are 6" from the top of the plant. I imagine she will stretch more in the next 24 hours. it looks like i'm already running out of space so I may have to move her to my grow dresser.. i'll have to see how it goes


----------



## loudpac (Sep 5, 2011)

Train that bitch; increase your yield and growth.....
she looks happy though, what nutes do you plan on using? Are you goign str8 into flower nutes or a light regime of veg first?


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 5, 2011)

loudpac said:


> Train that bitch; increase your yield and growth.....
> she looks happy though, what nutes do you plan on using? Are you goign str8 into flower nutes or a light regime of veg first?


i'm just waiting for her to get a bit bigger so I can start scrogging her.. I have the Fox Farm Trio and I'll play it by ear with which one I end up using.. when she lets me know she's hungry is when I'll start given her nutes.. Depending on what stage she's in and how far along will determine what I begin giving her


----------



## loudpac (Sep 5, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> i'm just waiting for her to get a bit bigger so I can start scrogging her.. I have the Fox Farm Trio and I'll play it by ear with which one I end up using.. when she lets me know she's hungry is when I'll start given her nutes.. Depending on what stage she's in and how far along will determine what I begin giving her


good philosophy in regards to auto feeding.... Do you have a fixed watering schedule or do you water accordingly?
Im a fan of auto's, especially in micro grows under cfl, tyring to perfect my craft as well...


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 5, 2011)

loudpac said:


> good philosophy in regards to auto feeding.... Do you have a fixed watering schedule or do you water accordingly?
> Im a fan of auto's, especially in micro grows under cfl, tyring to perfect my craft as well...


I checked out your grow earlier and I was impressed.. 20 grams... nice.. looked liked some nice end product as well.. she was a little hot in the beginning but you got those temps down and she did pretty well  

I do not have a fixed watering schedule. I water when she needs it.. When the top soil is looking crumbly, i stick my finger down thru the soil. If it comes back dirty, she's good.. otherwise, i give her a watering.. I give her 16 oz of 6.5 ph'd water and wait a few seconds to let it work its way down and then give her another 16oz slowly until i can hear the watering trickling out the holes at the bottom... 

this method works great and hasn't failed me yet.. and yea, i like auto's as well.. how was the high off that Blueberry??

sorry if i'm rambling.. high as a mofo...


----------



## loudpac (Sep 5, 2011)

the high was amazing, but im sure many strains can get you stoned, it was the flavor/smoke that stood out in my opinion. Appreciate the kudos; although I was satisfied with 20, I felt that I could've done a few things better and let her flower a little bit longer. I got a fem Afghan Kush going right now and wont settle for no less than an oz. 

Anyways, what % of the reccommended dosage are you going to feed her? I started with 25% and then max'd out around 70-75% (which i felt was overkill, but she handled it well) towards the end.

Have you ever considered going L.E.D? 

congrats on the girl by the way, lol..


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 5, 2011)

loudpac said:


> the high was amazing, but im sure many strains can get you stoned, it was the flavor/smoke that stood out in my opinion. Appreciate the kudos; although I was satisfied with 20, I felt that I could've done a few things better and let her flower a little bit longer. I got a fem Afghan Kush going right now and wont settle for no less than an oz.
> 
> Anyways, what % of the reccommended dosage are you going to feed her? I started with 25% and then max'd out around 70-75% (which i felt was overkill, but she handled it well) towards the end.
> 
> ...


I think after our first successful harvest, we all realize what we could've done different.. thats the great thing about growing is you live and you learn and you get massive yields! haha..

As for the nutes, thats exactly how I start off.. 1/4 of the recommended dosage.. feeding every other watering.. and then slowly increasing as the recommended strength is increased.. i play it by ear how much to increase but it is very slow..

As for LED's, i am ordering a Blackstar 240watt Panel in a couple weeks and a waterfarm.. I will be doing a WaterFarm grow in my Dresser with G13 Pineapple Express. I hope to get similar results to ScottyBallz which was about 12 oz using SCROG.. He used a 400 watt CMH but from what I've seen, LED's in small space get amazing results so hopefully I can be the one to shed some light on doing this with scottyballz method..


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 5, 2011)

Alright so here's today's update. 

She's looking great! Grew another 1/2" and is now 5 1/2" in height.. she's 9" wide..



















I soldered in 2 rheostats to control my exhaust fans independently of one another. This turned out to work great as the box is now very quiet but keeping temps at 76F to 77F.. 

Heres a quick pic of what they looked like mounted with Hot Glue Underneath the Power Supply. They get a direct flow of air from the light hood fan which completely removes all heat they generate...


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 6, 2011)

She's now 6" in height.. She seems to be growing 1/2" every day in height very steadily..


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 7, 2011)

She is now a little over 6 1/2" total in height and about 11" at her widest point.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 7, 2011)

So I decided to go ahead and put in my screen and begin scrogging her.. I didnt account for the EXTREME height limitations I have in the box so I hope this all works out.. i can move the lights up maybe 1" - 1.5"?? but I'll have to rig something up in order to do that.. i think as long as i keep temps down, the plants can be about 1" away from the bulb without burning.. i can grab the bulb and hold it in my hand while its on and its NOT uncomfortable in the least bit.. i'd say its maybe 90F.. thats due to the indirect airflow they get from the intake fans and the exhaust fan above the lights.. anyways.. enough rambling.. here are some pics..


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 8, 2011)

She got watered today and weaved over 1 more square.. I also did some leaf tucking to allow light to hit the lower buds as well.. I tested the temperature of the cfl bulb and it was 84F so I feel pretty good about her getting up close to the lights.. She's still got 6" before she touches.. I've seen this strain get up to 18" in this size pot.. she was already 6.75" yesterday.. so if i can weave her about 5 inches over, that'll mean she'd have to grow 6.25" up to hit 18" and I can still get the lights up about an inch more so I think I'll be fine.. 

why do I get high and then come ramble on here! LOL


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 8, 2011)

Love this grow, man. Limitations and all, you're rocking it. The fan controllers were an awesome idea, well executed, too!


----------



## Bongilishes (Sep 8, 2011)

you need a bigger box unless you flower about 2 days ago lol


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 8, 2011)

Bongilishes said:


> you need a bigger box unless you flower about 2 days ago lol


i guess we'll see...  this is an Auto Flowering strain in a relatively small pot.. i think with decent scrogging, she'll be just fine.. thanks for stopping by!


----------



## lee6 (Sep 8, 2011)

man thats looking penngggggg


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 8, 2011)

@ lee6 - thanks? lol.. not sure what penngggggg is.. 

More leaf tucking done and she is just looking great!


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 9, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> @ lee6 - thanks? lol.. not sure what penngggggg is..


Ha, peng = sexy as fuck.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 9, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Ha, peng = sexy as fuck.


lol.. i see on urban dictionary it also means "high grade bud".. that's a new one for me..


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 9, 2011)

I weaved her over one more square today. Some of the lower branches are really making there way up to the top of the screen. I think at 30 days old, I will be taking out a 6500k light and adding another red spectrum for flowering. still 126 watts but now i'll have 84 watts of red and 42 watts of blue.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 10, 2011)

She is still just chuggin along, growing a bit everyday.. Did some more leaf tucking and weaving of some that have come up.. I'm counting 10 budsites in all..


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 11, 2011)

just an observation.. it seems like when it gets below 70F in the box, the leaves tend to show a bit of purple.. like when she first wakes up after 6 hours of dark her temp is below 70F but above 65F, her leaves look just a bit purple especially the oldest fan leaves... kinda cool.. lol


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 11, 2011)

Well here she is today after a little weaving  just 1 budsite remains unable to reach the screen. It'll be there by tomorrow around this time.. I noticed alot of white pistils shooting out of the budsites as well.. 













*Notice White Pistils Shooting out from budsites *












*Here I'm just showing the undergrowth and the bend of the main stem under the screen.. She doesn't mind bending at all..*


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 11, 2011)

Very impressive. I have tons of room here so I wouldn't grow this style myself. 

But I have to say, it's pretty freakin cool what you're accomplishing. I love it.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 11, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Very impressive. I have tons of room here so I wouldn't grow this style myself.
> 
> But I have to say, it's pretty freakin cool what you're accomplishing. I love it.


Thanks for the props man! I appreciate it.. She really has been a joy to grow. I've given her the right environment and she just seems to love it! So far, there are 11 main bud sites and a few in the undergrowth that will probably amount to nothing in the end.. LOL.. She still has 60 to 90 days before she's done but I think she'll be worth the wait. I'm shooting for 1oz dried with this one.. Hopefully with the SCROG, I'll hit that


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 11, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> I'm shooting for 1oz dried with this one.. Hopefully with the SCROG, I'll hit that


That seems reasonable. I wish you luck.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 11, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> That seems reasonable. I wish you luck.


Thanks man...I will be starting another grow here in the next couple of days when i free up my 6500k bulbs and start vegging 4 snow ryders to prepare for the LED I should be getting in the next month or so. Funds are tight so the LED purchase keeps getting pushed back. Snow Ryders are done in 70 days so that'll be fun  these are regular snow ryders tho so they won't all be female.. They don't yield much but we'll see how 2 or 3 do w/ scrog under LED.. That will be a new experience as I've only grown feminized.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 12, 2011)

I watered her again today. 6.5ph'd distilled water. She was very thirsty...


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 12, 2011)

She's still growing steadily.. More weaving and leaf tucking done. Every budsite is now in it's own square in the screen. 













*Main Cola*


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 13, 2011)

The main cola is really starting to put on some weight... More weaving.. more leaf tucking done. Overall, growth is great  Tomorrow I put some more red light in there..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks great, Shes came along way in the past 10 days. Looks healthy and happy.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 14, 2011)

sunnydyz said:


> this is most beautiful grow journal i have ever seen. it's intresting to folow and very nice to have dates and days on these amaizing pictures. very nice. i can see how you love your cali!
> 
> what is the height left for a plant to grow? i mean height of you cabinet exluding height of pot ant lighting system?


Thanks man.. appreciate it..

From soil to lights is 12" total... from top of the cola she has 3.5" before it touches the lights.. I can get the lights up enough to free up another inch... so she will have 4.5" to grow.. from what I've seen in other journals with Cali haze, she pretty much will stop stretching in the 4th week of life or when trichomes start to appear and then she will begin to focus on her buds... I think im in real good shape.. my lights have been close enough to her to keep her from stretching much at all and in my case that's a a good thing.. she is going to remain close to the lights so she will continue to stay short.. hopefully.. lol

She will get her first nutes next watering which will probably be tomorrow. 1/4 strength to start  growth seems to be slowing a bit...


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 14, 2011)

Well here we are at 30 days from seed..  A little leaf tucking done.. No weaving as she only grew a very little amount, hence why I think she needs nutes  I put in 3 red spectrum lights instead of keeping a white light in there.


















*
Main Cola*


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 14, 2011)

great job. where did you get the autoflowers if you don't mind me asking? I just finished setting up my cab, having doubts about my bag seed. Can't believe you are getting these results after such a short amount of time.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 14, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> great job. where did you get the autoflowers if you don't mind me asking? I just finished setting up my cab, having doubts about my bag seed. Can't believe you are getting these results after such a short amount of time.


Thanks.. I got the seeds online from one of the major distributors.. i forget which one i used.. she looks ike shes maturing quickly but i still have a good 60 days minimum ahead of me as this is a sativa dominant strain. Tomorrow i will be starting 4 snow ryders which are indica dominant and are finished in 70 days from seed!


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, i did some trimming of the undergrowth today so everything under the screen was picked off... as i looked her over i could see what i think are very early signs of a possible hermie situation... i picked off a few balls...  ill keep you all updated...


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 15, 2011)

False alarm on the hermie situation... lol


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok so she woke up and grew a little more..  she got her first taste of nutes in her water today. I started with the 5th weekfeeding schedule from fox farms and have used 1/4 of the recommended dose for both tiger bloom and big bloom and solution was phd back to 6.5ish.. She took 1/2 a gallon of water...


She will get plain phd water next watering and then the following watering i will up nutes to 1/2 strength...


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 16, 2011)

sunnydyz said:


> nice on False alarm and that you have beautiful girl growing
> 
> i saw your picture with rheostat setup and this is great idea to control fan speed independently. but it's not obvious from the picture how you connected them? do both fans use same porwer source? i have 2 fans of 0.15amp 12v they have 3 pin connectors black/red/yellow wires and i want to connect to one power 12v 0.5amp power source. i'm not sure how to do that. i found info how to connect rheostat to 4 pined fans, they are using yellow wire. from your setup i see only 2 wires and you use red one. please help on this one. thank you


Thanks  Maybe this little schematic i drew up for you will help.. Make sure you use at least a 3 watt rheostat otherwise it'll get too hot when at slower speeds.. a 45ohm, 3 watt rheostat is just fine for 1 fan, maybe 2 fans.. to be safe and keep heat down, i decided to use 1 rheostat per fan.. you can find rheostats with higher watts but not at our local Radio Shack..


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 16, 2011)

sunnydyz said:


> Wow you're fast!!! It simply imposible to make something wrong with that sheme in front of you  it's a nice feeling to knowloo somebody cares about you and is helping you. I have 2 12mm 56cfs 12v 0.15amp 24db fans and my grow space is prety much like yours. Just a litle bit biger. So I think I can lower rpm a lot and make fans even less audible. I'll tryto find 45ohm rheostat it would lower current to 0,26 and that should be enought. Thank you once again! I will follow this grow till the smoke report  I'm intrested in this strain. Good luck


Lol.. i was high so it was no'problem.. i dont mind sharing any of my knowledge and i will continue to do so... with 120 mm fans, you can definitely get those rpms down and make them super quiet but still push enough cfms.. at radioshack they have a good thermaltake 120mm for 20 bux that pushed 75 cfms'at 2700rpm amd something like 32db.. im going to get a few for my grow dresser..


----------



## bruza2011 (Sep 17, 2011)

hows it goin now


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 17, 2011)

sunnydyz said:


> Yesterday everything seemed clear to me but now I'm confused. As far as I know (and relaltively I know nothing on that subject) rheostats lower current by encreasing resistance and that should lower rpm of a fan. 45ohm Rheostat will lower current to max 0.26 if using 12v power source and my fan needs only 0.15amps. So is the 45ohm rheostat enogth in my situation? I think not or I'm missing a point here...


hmm.. Well, if your Fan is 12 Volts and pulls 0.15 amps, then the rheostat I've told you to use would get you down to about 7.5 Volts as this is only a 45 OHM rheostat and you would need more resistance to get it lower. You probably won't need lower but if you do, you'll need at least a 200ohm Rheostat to get it in the lower voltages. Lower than 5 Volts it seems that the fans don't usually spin up.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is an update on the plant.. She has some kind of deficiency or maybe light burn.. some of her leaves got rust colored spots on them.. Where the spots had formed didn't get any larger nor did it spread throughout the leaves it affected.. The spots just got a little more crisp as time went on.. I decided to cut off the affected parts of the leaves.. There weren't that many spots and no new spots have shown up for the past 2 days.. It may have been a result of all the trimming I did under the screen a couple of days ago.. IDK. posted in the plant problems section of the forum but no responses 

Anyways. She is still growin and had growth spurt last night.. Everything just got taller.. Including the Main cola that I weaved AND tied down yesterday and it was half the size of a bic lighter.. now today, its the height of a bic lighter again! can't believe it.. Her stem got fucking thick too! LOL.. i sorta squeezed the stem and then i smelled my finger!! DAMN!! DANKEST Shit I ever smelled.. LOL well maybe not the dankest but damn close! LOL




















*Plant Problems*


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 17, 2011)

She is still spot free as of right now and is looking great! she looks super healthy and very perky..  I see some beginning signs of Trichome production on most of the leaves  She should start getting frosty soon


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 17, 2011)

nice! hope mine stay in the same size this time around! new strand - never know!

Good job brotha!


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 18, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> nice! hope mine stay in the same size this time around! new strand - never know!
> 
> Good job brotha!


Thanks man.. what strain you growin ?


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 18, 2011)

Well she is still looking great.. no new spots appearing so thats a good thing... I will try and take some higher quality Macro shots when she gets full blow trichomes..


----------



## Declectic (Sep 20, 2011)

sub'd, this is the first time is seen an auto grow&#8230;*crazy how it's already started budding before 30 days!


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 20, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> Thanks man.. what strain you growin ?


 Maui Wowie, and PE, only on their second set of leaves under CFL but hopefully I'll find a cheap 150w hps.

Your plants are looking great man!


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 20, 2011)

well she's still doing good.. the buds look sticky now.. Trichomes are noticeable without a flash now  I notice the tips are a little burned probably from the first feeding being too soon.. its a very tiny amount of burn tho so I'm not concerned.. when she wakes up later, she's getting a good watering... Just 1 picture from yesterday.. I'll take more when she wakes up.. she has more trichomes now


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 20, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> Maui Wowie, and PE, only on their second set of leaves under CFL but hopefully I'll find a cheap 150w hps.
> 
> Your plants are looking great man!


AWESOME! PE is gonna be my next big grow using waterfarm and scrog


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 20, 2011)

Declectic said:


> sub'd, this is the first time is seen an auto grow&#8230;*crazy how it's already started budding before 30 days!


Glad to have you man! i think you'll be surprised with the amount of trichomes she has now


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 20, 2011)

That doesnt look bad at all. What are ya feedin her? What kind of Soil?


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 20, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> That doesnt look bad at all. What are ya feedin her? What kind of Soil?


Thanks.. Tiger and big bloom-- no nutes for 30+ days-- ffof soil.. first nutes last watering 1/4 dose.. watering today she got tap water phd to 7.0 and some molasses..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 20, 2011)

Well at least you know where you stand. I had similar burnt leaves in the past with those same nutes. But regardless the plant came out great. I'd reccomend in the future to ditch the TigerBloom and look at Botanicare's Pure Blend Pro for Soil. I am an urban grower and use FoxFarm Ocean Forest as well but usually add nutes about 15 days in at 1/4 strength. Then alternate plain water, then half strength if they took the first feeding okay.
Also, drop your PH down to between 6 and 6.5 it will help you eliminate nutrient deficiencies based on having your soil to alkalaine. Cannabis likes slightly acidic soil. A pro told me one time to do my plain watering and measure the run off to see the true PH level of the soil. As I've popped over one hundred seeds the past few years and grown every one of them in Ocean Forest I've realized only a thimble full of PHDOWN takes my nutrient mixed solution of Foxfarm products down to that proper level of acidity. With the Botanicare Pure Blend Pro it was even easier.. Add 15ml to one gallon water (tap- PH7).. shake.. Boom 6.3 or 6.5. Easy as easy gets. Saw big increases in yield too. Besides Pure Blend Pro Soil.. with my last run I used Carboload (nearly the same as sugardaddy) and Purple Maxx and Gravity (Not really nutrients, more like additives) just for fun. Had some Big Ass Plants. Huge yields.

*Elite Genetics - Ultimate Moondawg Day 52
*






This is the stuff I'm talkin about






Tigerbloom is good. But honestly I think you'd like this stuff better.

But like I was sayin about the leaf tips, look
Apollo13BX Day 63






It really always has happened to me. But I do try to push them to take in as much as they can handle. The more you pop seeds the more you'll see what I mean with the different phenos and their ability's all being different. 

Love your thread. Can't wait to see her in a couple weeks.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 21, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well at least you know where you stand. I had similar burnt leaves in the past with those same nutes. But regardless the plant came out great. I'd reccomend in the future to ditch the TigerBloom and look at Botanicare's Pure Blend Pro for Soil. I am an urban grower and use FoxFarm Ocean Forest as well but usually add nutes about 15 days in at 1/4 strength. Then alternate plain water, then half strength if they took the first feeding okay.
> Also, drop your PH down to between 6 and 6.5 it will help you eliminate nutrient deficiencies based on having your soil to alkalaine. Cannabis likes slightly acidic soil. A pro told me one time to do my plain watering and measure the run off to see the true PH level of the soil. As I've popped over one hundred seeds the past few years and grown every one of them in Ocean Forest I've realized only a thimble full of PHDOWN takes my nutrient mixed solution of Foxfarm products down to that proper level of acidity. With the Botanicare Pure Blend Pro it was even easier.. Add 15ml to one gallon water (tap- PH7).. shake.. Boom 6.3 or 6.5. Easy as easy gets. Saw big increases in yield too. Besides Pure Blend Pro Soil.. with my last run I used Carboload (nearly the same as sugardaddy) and Purple Maxx and Gravity (Not really nutrients, more like additives) just for fun. Had some Big Ass Plants. Huge yields.
> 
> *Elite Genetics - Ultimate Moondawg Day 52*
> ...


Holy Big Buds Batman! Thanks for the info.. I appreciate it and I will definitely try that stuff out.. Here's some new pics of my girl..

























*Main Cola Closeup*


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 21, 2011)

Looking great! Do you think we could get a shot showing the underside of the screen? Have you done much trimming down below?


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 21, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Looking great! Do you think we could get a shot showing the underside of the screen? Have you done much trimming down below?


Shes bald below the screen but i can definitely get one for u...


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 21, 2011)

Here is the under the screen pic Kriznarf requested as well as a few others


----------



## Declectic (Sep 21, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> Here is the under the screen pic Kriznarf requested as well as a few others


there are no leaves below the screen, did you trim them off?


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 22, 2011)

Declectic said:


> there are no leaves below the screen, did you trim them off?


Lol.. yes.. i did trim off the lower foliage.. its a common practice w/ scrog to help the plant concentrate on its buds a lil more.


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 22, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> Lol.. yes.. i did trim off the lower foliage.. its a common practice w/ scrog to help the plant concentrate on its buds a lil more.


I think you could maybe even lose a couple of those little popcorn bud-sites down below. They probably won't amount to much, but that's totally your call. Thanks for the up-skirt, nerd! She's looking great. Also, double props on the well kept journal.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 22, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> I think you could maybe even lose a couple of those little popcorn bud-sites down below. They probably won't amount to much, but that's totally your call. Thanks for the up-skirt, nerd! She's looking great. Also, double props on the well kept journal.


Lol.. i was thinking about it but then i thought.. hmm.. i might be able to cut them off later and test the smoke.. thanks for the props on the journal


----------



## Declectic (Sep 22, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> Lol.. yes.. i did trim off the lower foliage.. its a common practice w/ scrog to help the plant concentrate on its buds a lil more.


Ah &#8230; I see (said the blind man)  I didn't know, thats why I was asking; wasn't trying to call you out or nuthin like that (hope it didn't come across that way) 

Lookin good bro!


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 22, 2011)

Declectic said:


> Ah &#8230; I see (said the blind man)  I didn't know, thats why I was asking; wasn't trying to call you out or nuthin like that (hope it didn't come across that way)
> 
> Lookin good bro!


No worrries man.... i didnt think u came across rude... thanks for droppin in!


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 23, 2011)

I watered her again today and fed 1/2 the recommended dose.. i gave her a little less water than i usually do to see if i can get her waterings every 2 to 2.5 days.. she is starting to show signs of needing nutes.. some of the leaves just started getting splotches on them starting the boron? problem again.. Tiger Bloom has boron so hopefully that 1/2 strength will help me her out..


----------



## BoomBiddyBye (Sep 23, 2011)

Man, amazing plants! Seriously! one question though, i'm a noob, so please don't penalize me, i'm still learning here  

Why didn't you top the plant? wouldn't it give you another cola, to get more leaves, and more buds? :/


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 23, 2011)

BoomBiddyBye said:


> Man, amazing plants! Seriously! one question though, i'm a noob, so please don't penalize me, i'm still learning here
> 
> Why didn't you top the plant? wouldn't it give you another cola, to get more leaves, and more buds? :/


thanks! as for why I didn't top.. First, I wasn't familiar with topping until just a few days ago.. Second, Scrogging her is already providing me with basically 10+ cola's.. Third, this is an autoflower and i saw another journal where he topped a super cali haze and it didnt really do what it was supposed to in terms of branching out to 4 colas.. This is mostly due to the very short Veg time of the autoflower...


----------



## BoomBiddyBye (Sep 23, 2011)

Ah, ok... Anyways man, i've subbed, again, amazing plants, and very good res pictures


----------



## lilindian (Sep 23, 2011)

This grow is sick! Pissed i didn't find it sooner. Plant is lookin real good man, was always a bit hesitant about speaker grows until now but u've done well. Subb'd


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks guys... appreciate it.. im a lil worried as her leaves are kinda blotchy... and its a good percentage this time.. not just a few... hopefully this feeding will keep her happy.. ill keep all you guys updated..


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 23, 2011)

These blotchy spots are getting worse every hour.. not sure what is goin on but about 65% of her leaves are affected and the spots are sorta dryin out and turnin brown.. only a small percentage of the affected leaves are actually turning brown.. the others are just dark spots... ill check on her again in a few hours before she goes to sleep..


----------



## Declectic (Sep 23, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> These blotchy spots are getting worse every hour.. not sure what is goin on but about 65% of her leaves are affected and the spots are sorta dryin out and turnin brown.. only a small percentage of the affected leaves are actually turning brown.. the others are just dark spots... ill check on her again in a few hours before she goes to sleep..


give us some detailed pics of that&#8230;*Still new to this but off the top seems like u r describing possible nute burn or deficiency **shrugs**


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 23, 2011)

Ok, here are some high quality detailed pics for you guys. She is droopy because its very close to her dark period.. Closer to her light period she is standing straight up.. I just never take pictures of her when shes droopy as its not as nice looking 

*For those that want SUPER HIGH RES pics, click any link below*
Hi Res Picture 1
Hi Res Picture 2
Hi Res Picture 3
Hi Res Picture 4








*Click the thumbs to see the larger image.. *


----------



## Declectic (Sep 23, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


>


that pic shows the symptom best  I certainly can't pinpoint it but looking at this chart; looks like either Potassium or Manganese *shrugs*  maybe someone more knowledgeable will chime in. What kind of nutes u using?


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 23, 2011)

Declectic said:


> that pic shows the symptom best &#8230; I certainly can't pinpoint it&#8230; but looking at this chart; looks like either Potassium or Manganese *shrugs* &#8212; maybe someone more knowledgeable will chime in. *What kind of nutes u using?*


_
*I just put up some links to higher quality pics of the problems in my original post....*_

She was just living off of the Fox Farm soil and store bought distilled water for 34 days and then I started her off with a 1/4 strength Fox Farm Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom.. right before she was fed, she was exhibiting similar problems but on only a few leaves.. it was said to be a boron def due to the use of distilled water... I then watered her using molasses and my tap water instead of distilled as it was determined my tap would be ok to use.. she seemed fine until today when i checked on her and noticed the blotching.. I figured she needed nutes and since tiger blooms got boron, mag nitrogen etc.. i figured it would be wise to use 1/2 strength

Today, she was fed 1/2 strength nutes with tap water..


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 23, 2011)

sunnydyz said:


> do you know what's wrong with her? what king of disease is this? it can be ill because of Mg deficiency as in this link http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks-ThankYou.htm. your pictures are not high res (just twice as big compared to post pictures) but that spots are very similar to those near Mg deficiency. how your cali will recover and that nasty sports disappear. good luck


i don't know what kind of problem this is.. I hope somebody can tell me.. stupid photbucket did that to my photos.. I posted links to the original 5MP shots I took in my original post.. They are over 1MB each so only broadband should take a look.. LOL


----------



## Declectic (Sep 23, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> Today, she was fed 1/2 strength nutes with tap water..


well hopefully that does the trick, time will tell hehe


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 23, 2011)

I think i have a manganese MN deficiency... looks very similar to what I have including the early stages and late stages.. Tiger Bloom has MN so thats good.. hopefully she bounces back..


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 23, 2011)

ok so a few different sources said to foliar feed with any fertilizer containing MN.. i foliar fed with Tiger Bloom at 1/2 teaspoon to 1 gallon and phd to 6.5.. the sprayer i have sprays a very fine mist so she should be fine.. we'll see later when she wakes up..


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 23, 2011)

well the foliar spray didn't reverse any of the spots already getting brown LOL.. but... i think it did halt the dark spots from turning brown.. no new spots have formed so only time will tell.. she definitely grew and doesn't really seem to be affected by this problem as far as growth is concerned...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 23, 2011)

pcn3rd.. dude.. dont spray again. ur gonna make that nute burn worse. but itll probably be a couple 2-3days till you see what im talkin about

just relax a bit, your gals look fine. water, feed 25% less tigerbloom next time, water, repeat. =D

you are only feeding nutes every other time you water correct?

also if youre mixing it with grow big, back off the FF reccomended dose by 50% when you feed. i can tell your gals a lil sensitive. ive had plants like that. i think she needs some plain water and a lil recovery from the chemicals.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 24, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> pcn3rd.. dude.. dont spray again. ur gonna make that nute burn worse. but itll probably be a couple 2-3days till you see what im talkin about
> 
> just relax a bit, your gals look fine. water, feed 25% less tigerbloom next time, water, repeat. =D
> 
> ...


Ahhhh!!! Ok.. no more spraying!! Lol..so u think she is just overnuted? Ooh and yes.. feeding every other watering..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 24, 2011)

Yea it just looks like a lil nute burn. Remember that Ocean Forest was hot to begin with. I think you're over fertilizing her just a lil. I'm sure if you back off a bit she'll be fine. & no more spraying.. you can really burn her that way.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 24, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Yea it just looks like a lil nute burn. Remember that Ocean Forest was hot to begin with. I think you're over fertilizing her just a lil. I'm sure if you back off a bit she'll be fine. & no more spraying.. you can really burn her that way.


Well I think she is going to burn quite a bit.. The reason I say is because her leaves feel very dry.. almost crisp.. the color is fine and no new spots have formed but the spots that had already formed are now brown and crisp.. it didn't spread throughout the leave.. just however big the spot was, it just sorta dried out..

should I do anything to help her while she gets over this overnuting? Spray with ph'd distilled water or flush her?? i guess we'll see how much worse she is come lights on.. i think she'll be ok.. she's still growing and that main cola is starting to worry me cause its getting so tall.. LOL


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 24, 2011)

just leave her alone! lol. she doesnt need any more help to grow. she'll do it by herself


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 24, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> just leave her alone! lol. she doesnt need any more help to grow. she'll do it by herself


LOL.. I haven't touched her since I sprayed her the 1 time yesterday.. i will just stand back and let her recover  thanks for your help Batman.. appreciate it..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey no problem, I remember years back when I always felt like I had to jump in and do something.. a little thing like a burnt leaf or a couple spots and I'd be like ahhh!! and then throw some kinda product on her. Hahaa.. usually with some light, water, and small to moderate nutes they work everything out on their own. I have found though especially on this website.. when you ask the general public for advice you'll get 99 wrong answers before you find the right one.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 24, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Hey no problem, I remember years back when I always felt like I had to jump in and do something.. a little thing like a burnt leaf or a couple spots and I'd be like ahhh!! and then throw some kinda product on her. Hahaa.. usually with some light, water, and small to moderate nutes they work everything out on their own. I have found though especially on this website.. when you ask the general public for advice you'll get 99 wrong answers before you find the right one.


Yea no kidding.. everytime i look for an answer to a problem, each thread has somebody stating one thing and the next post is someone calling that guy an idiot for recommending whatever and then the next post is bashing the other two cause his recommendation is the right one.. lol.. too many "virtual" growers around here..


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 24, 2011)

Well here she is at 40 days old.. despite the nute burn, her color and overall health is great! she is still growing and buds are fattening up.. The damn main cola is just getting taller and taller and is barely starting to fill in. all the other buds are starting too look great! I think the cola will probably start filling in now instead of stretching..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 24, 2011)

lookin good. the leaves may get a little uglier cuz of the spraying but id just let her be until they really start to get crisp and turn upwards, then just cut the super dead part off so mold doesn't grow. other than her looks, she should be fine. you'll be doing just plain waterings in a couple weeks.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 24, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> lookin good. the leaves may get a little uglier cuz of the spraying but id just let her be until they really start to get crisp and turn upwards, then just cut the super dead part off so mold doesn't grow. other than her looks, she should be fine. you'll be doing just plain waterings in a couple weeks.


Ok cool.. at least I know what to expect. Did you mean plain waterings "for" the next couple of weeks?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 25, 2011)

No not yet, but soon enough. 
I'd still feed her but maybe just a teaspoon per gallon tigerbloom + a tablespoon per gallon bigbloom right now. in a couple weeks-ish is when you'll stop to just water, or water + a carb like molasses or carboload, or bud candy. something like that.


----------



## blazinsatan (Sep 25, 2011)

im about to start mine i cant wait ah!!! yours looks amazing!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 25, 2011)

Really nice structure, good spacing between the nodes. That should all fill in as bud. Wish I could smoke it with ya.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 25, 2011)

blazinsatan said:


> im about to start mine i cant wait ah!!! yours looks amazing!


Thanks man! post up a link to your journal if your keeping one here on RIU, would love to check it out and compare.. haven't seen too many super cali haze journals


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 25, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Really nice structure, good spacing between the nodes. That should all fill in as bud. Wish I could smoke it with ya.


thanks  i haven't seen any Super Cali Haze scrogs except for 1 on youtube that was done in a PC Case and was horrible quality.. LOL.. Im excited! If you were near me, i'd spark you up anytime!!


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 25, 2011)

*Question:*
Is it normal for her buds to start turning orange already?? I see alot of the buds turning orange and from other SCH logs, she doesn't get any color until much further down the road. I have seen some journals where SCH finishes in 80 days or so.. Maybe I got one of those 

---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------
She got watered today with 6.5 ph'd distilled water. i was going to use tap water but i figured that my tap water is pretty mineral rich so I don't think its best to feed her at all this watering considering the nute burn she currently has.

I had to tie down the main cola as it was touching the lights. I just lied it down and used a zip tie around its stem.. she was completely flat and now she curved up and should be straight up tomorrow and even with the rest of the screen


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't worry bout the pistils turning orange, that is supposed to start happening a lil later than I think where you are but it's probably just from stress. Another reason would be pollination and we know that's not it. It's probably the stress from the nute burn. Not a big deal though, she's gonna fatten up.

I've popper over a hundred seeds myself the last few years and once in a while you get a real finicky plant. My most finicky was Dojaberry, a blue berry X double purple doja cross from Outlaw genetics. 
Seemed like I burnt the shit out of her early using just a moderate dose of nutes and even when I dialed it down she still looked like shit from all the scorched looking leaf that curled up and was very brittle. It kinda crackled off when you touched it and looked like shit untill flower. I started dropping the feed down to 50% just on her and was making her, her very own one gallon mix at half strength when the rest of the plants would suck up the ferts just fine at 100% recommended dosage then I bumped it up even a lil more. 

The Doja Berry filled in nicely with dense purple nugs and thick orange pistils despite the ugly yellow brown burnt leaf around her. Smelled like a combination berry and cough medicine to me. Was one of the most purple plants I've ever seen and run all the way through in warm temps. But the point is, I guess, shit happens.. plants grow and with hybrids variations from the parent strains are going to happen, some shorter, some taller, some greener, some purple, some heavy yielders, some piss poor yielders (these variations are called phenotypes or phenos for short).. with seed ya never know what you're gonna get except that its a mix bag of lottery like chances with the winning results being characteristics of mom and dad, some more like mom, some more like dad, some 50/50.. the only way to find out is grow. 

*Outlaw Genetics- Dojaberry
*Look at how ugly the leaves are






Now look at the Bud






I haven't done Auto-flowering myself because I want to keep (clone) the ones that are special, and I understand you cant really do that with autos. Fortunately for you, once this is over you'll have experience what it is like to grow something difficult and you'll learn a great deal about how much of a pain in the ass one "pheno" can be. But the next seed could be completely different, or the same. It's the game of chance mother nature brings to the table that we all play.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 26, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Don't worry bout the pistils turning orange, that is supposed to start happening a lil later than I think where you are but it's probably just from stress. Another reason would be pollination and we know that's not it. It's probably the stress from the nute burn. Not a big deal though, she's gonna fatten up.
> 
> I've popper over a hundred seeds myself the last few years and once in a while you get a real finicky plant. My most finicky was Dojaberry, a blue berry X double purple doja cross from Outlaw genetics.
> Seemed like I burnt the shit out of her early using just a moderate dose of nutes and even when I dialed it down she still looked like shit from all the scorched looking leaf that curled up and was very brittle. It kinda crackled off when you touched it and looked like shit untill flower. I started dropping the feed down to 50% just on her and was making her, her very own one gallon mix at half strength when the rest of the plants would suck up the ferts just fine at 100% recommended dosage then I bumped it up even a lil more.
> ...


Thank you for all of the information. You have some amazing plants and buds from what I've seen on RIU and you really know your cannabis  I'm just thankful someone like you was watching and chimed in to help me out..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 26, 2011)

No problem my friend. That's what I'm here for. Your grow is one of the coolest concepts I've seen in a while. After the calihaze are you thinking of trying something different? Ever done or seen any TGA strains? Besides the fact they aren't feminized I think you'd love their work.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 26, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> No problem my friend. That's what I'm here for. Your grow is one of the coolest concepts I've seen in a while. After the calihaze are you thinking of trying something different? Ever done or seen any TGA strains? Besides the fact they aren't feminized I think you'd love their work.


After this ill be doin a snow ryder grow the same way.. around the same time i will be doing a waterfarm grow using g13 pineapple express in my grow dresser using scrog and 180 watt pro grow led..

http://www.hydroponicshut.com/pro-grow-180-watt-led-grow-light.html

I have not thought about tga strains until i saw your grows  that would be something id be into


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 26, 2011)

Here she is at 42 days old  Bud development is starting to take off. I think most of the stretching is done for this girl and its just gonna be fattening up now.. The main cola is now standing up and starting to fill in too.. She also got a bit of a trim as all the portions of nute burned leaves have been removed.. Trichrome production has also increased a bit.. Smell is basically zero as long as you dont touch her. If you give her buds a little squeeze, the sweetest, citrusy, hashy aroma envelopes your nostrils.. It really is unlike any weed I've ever smelled.. if you touch her stem, the aroma emitted is very skunky!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome!!! The next couple weeks are gonna be good ones!


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 26, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Awesome!!! The next couple weeks are gonna be good ones!


Haha.. its going to be interesting seeing her buds mature.. im finally starting to stop the religious 15 min checkups! Every 30 min now! Lol.. j/k.. i usually only check on her now when i wake up and when shes wakes up  PM replied to..

Since the main cola is now the same height as the rest of the screen, im wondering if it might be a good idea to move the lights a bit closer... the r about 6" now..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 26, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> Since the main cola is now the same height as the rest of the screen, im wondering if it might be a good idea to move the lights a bit closer... the r about 6" now..


Do it!! Get that light as close as you can without burning her.



pcn3rd said:


> im finally starting to stop the religious 15 min checkups! Every 30 min now! Lol.. j/k..


Dude if I didn't work all day I'd be chillin with mine too. Ohh btw u got mail.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 27, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Do it!! Get that light as close as you can without burning her.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude if I didn't work all day I'd be chillin with mine too. Ohh btw u got mail.


Light has been moved down a bit.. they are about 3.5" from the tops of the colas.. they were actually only 5" before.. the main cola was 1/2" for a couple days and actually started touching and never burned so 3.5" should be no problem. doesn't get over 77F..


----------



## BoomBiddyBye (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks really sick man! Keep up the good work


----------



## BoomBiddyBye (Sep 27, 2011)

+ rep you've really done an outstanding job!


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 27, 2011)

BoomBiddyBye said:


> + rep you've really done an outstanding job!


thanks man! appreciate the rep


----------



## MrVanker (Sep 28, 2011)

I enjoyed reading through the journal, because it's pretty much the same as what I hope to do!

Can't wait to see it finish out!


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 28, 2011)

MrVanker said:


> I enjoyed reading through the journal, because it's pretty much the same as what I hope to do!
> 
> Can't wait to see it finish out!


thanks man.. post up your a link to your journal if your doing one.. always lookin to check out new grows


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 28, 2011)

44 days old!! She got fed today. I used tap water which stayed out 24 hours before hand and was mixed with 1 tablespoon molasses to help with the left over chloramine.. (i read a post with detailed information showing how the sugars in molasses can neutralize the chloramine in just under an hour).. Next, Per Batman's instructions.. I mixed 1 teaspoon of tiger bloom to 1 gallon.. then i mixed in 1 tablespoon big bloom.. checked the ph.. right around 6.3.. 

I gave her about 32oz of water.. Here's some pics


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 28, 2011)

Startin to fill in fast! She's stinkin up ur place now isn't she? 

Ur doing everything right. Just alternate that feed with a plain water/molasses feed, then nutes, then water/molasses and she'll be rock hard nugs in no time. Myself though wonders that since she's a haze how long she'll take to finish. I know Haze's usually take a while. Supposed to be real potent creepers though.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 28, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Startin to fill in fast! She's stinkin up ur place now isn't she?
> 
> Ur doing everything right. Just alternate that feed with a plain water/molasses feed, then nutes, then water/molasses and she'll be rock hard nugs in no time. Myself though wonders that since she's a haze how long she'll take to finish. I know Haze's usually take a while. Supposed to be real potent creepers though.


 i will continue to follow the words of the wise... based on other cali haze auto grows, they finish anywhere from 80ish to 90ish days from seed...ive seen about 3.. none matchin the pheno i have... cant i just check her trichs and harvest at 50/50 color change..

Negative on the smell.. its been noted in other journals too that she doesnt smell much at all unless u disturb her touch her stem and skunk fills the room.. squish her buds and its hashy/citrusy...dont think a filter will be needed for this girl.. just some febreeze or somethin later on


----------



## MrVanker (Sep 28, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> thanks man.. post up your a link to your journal if your doing one.. always lookin to check out new grows


Yeah, when I start my grow I will. Who knows when that'll be though... I really need to get my own place.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 29, 2011)

This girl does not like nutes! LOL she is very sensitive to the nutes as she is showing more signs of burning.. not as bad as last time but a few of the leaves are starting to burn..


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 29, 2011)

Question for batman.. so on some of the colas, the newer growth leaves are turning lime green and have white streaks through some of em.. cant pick it up on camera.. r the cfls too close perhaps?? Mostly concentrated at the buds in the middle of the screen.. the oustisde buds arent affected as much... is cannabis more sensitive to light when given nutes?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 29, 2011)

The only way the cfls are too close is if the surface area of the buds are getting too hot. during a warmer part of the day if u put ur finger near the top of the plant and it feels too warm it probably is, if not you're fine. I wouldn't be too concerned with the leaves at this point, as the buds fill in, they're gonna start to get pretty ugly. You really probably should check the temp though just to see if at a certain time of the day it gets too hot perhaps? I know buds too close to light get a bleached like look, but I've never seen that happen with CFL's.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 29, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> The only way the cfls are too close is if the surface area of the buds are getting too hot. during a warmer part of the day if u put ur finger near the top of the plant and it feels too warm it probably is, if not you're fine. I wouldn't be too concerned with the leaves at this point, as the buds fill in, they're gonna start to get pretty ugly. You really probably should check the temp though just to see if at a certain time of the day it gets too hot perhaps? I know buds too close to light get a bleached like look, but I've never seen that happen with CFL's.


thanks for respondin!  my hygrometer has a max and min temp and i reset it everyday to monitor it.. max temp is 79 and that's cause it just tends to spike for 2 seconds and drop for some reason every now and then.. majority of the time is 77F and below.. i think the lights were to close cause the bud right in the middle has brownish marks like its getting burned and it doesn't look like the nute burn i experienced a week ago.. i moved the lights back up to 5" from the tops just to be safe..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 30, 2011)

Hmm odd. I guess it must have got too warm at some point. I've done that myself once with an HID. Plant recovered fine tho.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 30, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Hmm odd. I guess it must have got too warm at some point. I've done that myself once with an HID. Plant recovered fine tho.


yea i think the problem is where the hygrometer is set, its reading how hot it is 8" from the lights not 3" from the lights.. i checked the surface of the lights and they are at 84F.. she is still growing and hasn't shown any signs of looking sick like misshapen leaves, tips pointing up or down, drooping etc.. still looks very healthy just the leaves are a bit off in color at the top of some of the colas..


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 30, 2011)

ok well here she is at 46 days old  trichomes are alot more visible now. buds are fattening up.. 

_Here's a picture of the bud that was in the middle of the screen affected most by the temperature or closeness of the cfl lights.. _


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 30, 2011)

She still looks great. Keep it up.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 30, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> She still looks great. Keep it up.


Thanks! It's really cool seeing the screen filled up like it is and all the buds fattening up  Hard to believe where she was just 22 days ago


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 30, 2011)

They def grow fast. I think I'm gonna throw some photos up this weekend myself. It's such a bitch tho to pull em all outta the HPS light and take a photo under normal daylight lighting. Mine are mostly 3-4ft tall right now. I'm glad I topped them because if I didn't some of them would be just too big.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 30, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> They def grow fast. I think I'm gonna throw some photos up this weekend myself. It's such a bitch tho to pull em all outta the HPS light and take a photo under normal daylight lighting. Mine are mostly 3-4ft tall right now. I'm glad I topped them because if I didn't some of them would be just too big.


LOL! me over here with my tiny little plant and you talkin about 4 ft topped monsters!  Things are goin to be a bitch scrogging with the LED and taking Pics.. the pics are cool with LED but you can't get a good natural light pic of the buds,,


----------



## loudpac (Oct 1, 2011)

Good to c everything is going well, keep it up and make sure to let us know the smoke n harvest report on it when all is said and done..
until then~happy growing..


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 1, 2011)

loudpac said:


> Good to c everything is going well, keep it up and make sure to let us know the smoke n harvest report on it when all is said and done..
> until then~happy growing..


thanks man and I will remember to do that for sure! too many grow journals i see stop 1/2 way through only to see months later their harvest dry weight and no smoke report or one that isn't very descriptive.. i will be providing as descriptive a report as possible and will probably be posting it as i'm smokin it! LOL.. so you guys will know just as soon as i do!


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 1, 2011)

Update! every single cola has stretched about 1/4" to 1/2".. the bottoms of the colas got much fatter as the top of the cola seems pointier. LOL that main cola that's tied down is now taller than all the other colas again.. LOL ooh and it finally filled in!!! more trichs everywhere and resin is oozing out of her.. its time for a watering with molasses as her soil is just about there..


----------



## MrVanker (Oct 1, 2011)

Awesome, this is the best and worst part!


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 1, 2011)

just a note for the journal.. she was watered today with tap water and 1 tablespoon molasses ph'd to 6.3..


----------



## BoomBiddyBye (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey man, still great work!

How much are you aiming for in dried weight at the end? (Roughly)


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 2, 2011)

BoomBiddyBye said:


> Hey man, still great work!
> 
> How much are you aiming for in dried weight at the end? (Roughly)


thanks! i'm aiming for at least 1 oz.. anything more would be a bonus..  things are really starting to bulk up especially the main cola.. she is filling in all along the stem now and not just the top.. the resin is pouring out now.. if u squish a bud, your finger comes back sticky now.. i know i shouldn't squeeze em but i can't help myself.. LOL!


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 2, 2011)

Today I bought an Auto Windshield Reflector for $3 and lined the inside of my grow box and the light reflector. It came out lookin AWESOME if i do say so myself. I used hot glue to stick it to the walls and everything came out perfectly flat and uniform.. it just completes the grow box  That should provide her better light all around..

The light timer did not turn off the lights as when I went to go line the walls, i noticed the lights were still on. that was 2 hours longer than they should have been on.. I then had to work around my girl and squashed a couple of her buds.. nothing serious.. lol. she's fine as you'll see.  Light timer still not working.. probably crapped out on me..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome dude. Reflector worked out great. Plant is lookin real good.


----------



## RagingBronco (Oct 2, 2011)

Great work man! Just a a quick question about your screen if you don't mind. What exactly are you using? Looks like a like table/stand with legs. Looking forward future progress!


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 3, 2011)

RagingBronco said:


> Great work man! Just a a quick question about your screen if you don't mind. What exactly are you using? Looks like a like table/stand with legs. Looking forward future progress!


Its a locker shelf.. got it at a dollar store


----------



## BoomBiddyBye (Oct 6, 2011)

post more pics man!

Great work again


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 6, 2011)

Will post some tnite...  started working so been tired lol


----------



## lacy51 (Oct 6, 2011)

okay so now how you doin? I grew a super cali outside this summer and it maxed out at about four feet a really impressive plant


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 6, 2011)

lacy51 said:


> okay so now how you doin? I grew a super cali outside this summer and it maxed out at about four feet a really impressive plant


Well shes doin good.. some of the leaves on the buds r gettin pretty ugly as predicted by batman awhile back.. some of her older leaves r starting to yellow.. not necrotic.. just yellowing a bit.. not too concerned.. she is 52 days from seed today. Should finish around 80ish days.. so id say i have 4 or 5 weeks left 

How long from seed was your cali haze?


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 6, 2011)

Here she is at 52 days from seed... She is still growing and buds getting fatter despite all the leaves around the buds getting very ugly.. She was fed today using the same amount as last feeding.. no molasses in the water this time around.. she took about 32oz of water Here are some pics. including some showing the damages leaves..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 6, 2011)

Lookin great. You're gonna get a decent yield.


----------



## idontlikesociety (Oct 6, 2011)

Impressive and surely inspiring!
Got me thinking about taking those two speakers I got in my garage...


----------



## Bebster51 (Oct 10, 2011)

Awsome! and how old are i might grow a autoflower in the house. and do you live in the us?


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 11, 2011)

Bebster51 said:


> Awsome! and how old are i might grow a autoflower in the house. and do you live in the us?


Thanx but did u even look at my journal? Every pic has the date and age.. not really important where i live... B-)


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 12, 2011)

Day 58...she was watered yesterday w/ 1 tblspn molasses.. again about 32oz of water.. Buds r fattening up and leaves r gettin ugly.... older fan leaves r getting yellow like others when in late stages of flowering.. she looks to be more like 2 weeks from finishin rather than 3 or 4 weeks.. ill know soon enough i guess.. picture update at 60 days!! Sorry


----------



## Bebster51 (Oct 12, 2011)

No i ment like do you still live with your parents lol cus i want to grow


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 12, 2011)

Bebster51 said:


> No i ment like do you still live with your parents lol cus i want to grow


Well lets put it this way. I live with people whom i dont really want to find my grow.


----------



## Bebster51 (Oct 12, 2011)

ahhhhhh gotcha


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 12, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> Well lets put it this way. I live with people whom i dont really want to find my grow.


Yea if the guy on the couch found out, he'd pinch your stash.

[video=youtube;LFsDB6YV7Ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFsDB6YV7Ts&feature=related[/video]


----------



## lilindian (Oct 12, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Yea if the guy on the couch found out, he'd pinch your stash.


 
Damn straight i would! Shits gona be tastey!


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Oct 12, 2011)

i really dig that box. this was about 6-7 weeks ago right? hows it going? you about ready for harvest now? post a pic


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Oct 12, 2011)

haha nevermind my post I didnt realize this thread was 20 pages lol looks nice


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 13, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> haha nevermind my post I didnt realize this thread was 20 pages lol looks nice


thanks.. lol.. its cool.. its been 8 1/2 weeks from seed.  as i said before, i don't know if she is going to finish early or not. I think she is going to finish early like maybe the next 2 weeks. im basing that on how her buds are maturing and how quickly the older leaves are being sucked of nutes.. newer leaves remain ugly and getting uglier..


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 14, 2011)

*60 days from seed!* Her leaves are getting so ugly.. its sort of worrying me now.. i read some other journals that stated around my age, all of the plants leaves die and fall off and bud development stops.. I really hope this is not the case but it certainly seems she is headed in that direction  Here are the ugly pics ;( I know this is more than likely my fault and not something to do with the pheno as I did burn her and then did a foliar spray and that is ultimately what i think did her in.. i still am seeing new growth and the buds are still fattening up so we'll see how much longer she's got in the coming days/weeks..































This little section of buds is the worse in terms of leaves getting ugly..


----------



## Declectic (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh man!!! That's definitely no good&#8230;*wtf kind of symptoms is that anyway?!?!


----------



## Medical Grade (Oct 14, 2011)

It's a time to harvest sign not a symptom


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks to me like 2 weeks minimum, possible 20-ish days to go. The The leaves that are totally burnt and crunchy you could cut off. Having them chillin there next to moist bud just encourages mold, and that we do not want. IT IS DEFINITELY NOT TIME TO HARVEST! lol

Hey bro you get those photos I sent you yet? They're going to be killer.

Also you might want to rig up another box if possible just to get a jumpstart on the new ones with a few cfls. Starting the Alphakronik ones would be what I'd do. Either that or a TGA/Subcool plant or two. From my experience most TGA strains are not picky with nutes and will take heavy feedings. Alphakronic has a few cool strains as well using Space Queen and Snowdawg Cuts that also are pretty easy to grow and dank as hell. 

From here on out I would be thinking of HID if possible. It makes all the difference. You can pull 2-3 ounces easy off a plant with a 600watter. The retail value of these strains could easily net you $400 per Oz, not that I condone that or anything. 

Money does grow on trees tho.


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 14, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Looks to me like 2 weeks minimum, possible 20-ish days to go. The The leaves that are totally burnt and crunchy you could cut off. Having them chillin there next to moist bud just encourages mold, and that we do not want. IT IS DEFINITELY NOT TIME TO HARVEST! lol
> 
> Hey bro you get those photos I sent you yet? They're going to be killer.
> 
> ...


whew! thanks for your post batman! you set me at ease.. I didn't think she was going to die tomorrow or anything... the actual buds and stems are beautiful and the smell is just.. i can't even describe it now.. I just like a pretty looking plant and this one started off excellent looking and once flowering hit, she started to get ugly and pretty and the same time.. LOL.. 

Haven't received those photos yet.. Anxiously awaiting their arrival, perhaps tomorrow 

I have my stealth grow dresser which is a nice size for 1 big plant.. Due to my current living arrangement, I'm limited to stealth grows and I wouldn't be able to pull off a 600 watt HID or anything of the sort. I am going to have to stick with the 180 Watt Pro Grow LED. I know it may not be the end all of grow lights but it performs well in the many grow journals I've seen it used on, so I think it'll be good in the confined space of the grow dresser  it'll be cool to see nonetheless.. You can bet when I get my own place again, it'll be a different story


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 17, 2011)

*63 days from seed!* she was watered again today with 32oz of molasses water phd to 6.5.. im not planning on giving her anymore nutes as we are in the last couple weeks. Her bud leaves continue to get uglier.. new growth is staying green and the buds themselves are still looking great.. trichome production and smell increases everyday.. more and more red hairs are showing up.. older fan leaves are falling off.. still quite a few areas where there is plenty of green.. stem still looks great..


----------



## maariic (Oct 17, 2011)

You've just frightened me. I have put two seeds in my box. One Royal Flush (tall plant) and one Short Rider (auto). But now I realized that even an auto can fill up my space! Where the hell will I grow my big plant I can't imagine. 
Nice grow bro! I am aboard. Very curious of scale, because my previous grow was also some kind of auto and it brought 40g without SCROG.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 17, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> *63 days from seed!* she was watered again today with 32oz of molasses water phd to 6.5.. im not planning on giving her anymore nutes as we are in the last couple weeks. Her bud leaves continue to get uglier.. new growth is staying green and the buds themselves are still looking great.. trichome production and smell increases everyday..


What's she smell like anyway after a stem rub? Just curious.


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 17, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> What's she smell like anyway after a stem rub? Just curious.


Stemrub will produce a heavy skunk smell.. its truly quite pleasing.


----------



## Declectic (Oct 18, 2011)

what exactly is a 'stem rub' &#8230; ? LOL 

just as it sounds&#8230;*rub the stem (at the base) or&#8230;&#8230;*?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 18, 2011)

Declectic said:


> what exactly is a 'stem rub' &#8230; ? LOL
> 
> just as it sounds&#8230;*rub the stem (at the base) or&#8230;&#8230;*?


Exactly. In mid to late flower by rubbing the stem I get a better idea of the true smell the plant will bring. I shoot for smell and taste when I pick a keeper. To me its just as important as potency. Bag appeal is a huge priority to me.


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 19, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Exactly. In mid to late flower by rubbing the stem I get a better idea of the true smell the plant will bring. I shoot for smell and taste when I pick a keeper. To me its just as important as potency. Bag appeal is a huge priority to me.


from what i've seen on other SCH grows, smell is not there and neither is bag appeal.. but apparently it'll blow ur mind.. LOL we'll see.. i picked off 2 of the smallest buds that had the most red hairs and quite a bit of trichs and im doing a slow dry on them to see where she is at.. unforunately, after i cut em, i realized they were also the areas that had the most green leaves! LOL.. ooh well.. she'll be fine.. ive resisted all this time to cut a sample.. i finally caved in.. i hear that it'll be shit and wont do much but being so close to harvest and the color they have to em along with the trichs makes me think differently.. we'll see.. i imagine a very metallic high if that makes sense.. almost immature and up in the head.. we'll see in a few days..


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 19, 2011)

^^
just realized i may have just described a headache!! LOL.. i don't know man.. don't be believin me.. i'm HIGH!


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 20, 2011)

*EARLY SMOKE REPORT!*

ok.. so this is an early smoke report on the buds i picked off a few days ago. I had them sitting in my grow box up top where there is indirect airflow and its kinda warm as its the exhaust area. 3 days of being there and stems snapped in half and bud looked wonderful! got about 2 grams off the 2 small buds.. didn't smell much atll but once I started to cut it up, a very fruity/skunky smell was emitted and was very surprising and it doesn't smell like that before being dried. i smoked 1 bowl out of my bong and the taste was already there.. i blew it out and it was a wonderful fruity flavor.. took a little while to hit or really should I say.. it took me a little while to realize it.. definitely felt it in my head.. in my ears.. i rolled up a J with the rest and hit that up.. smoke was smooth but the fruity flavor was gone.. it burned excellent and even... probably a lil too fast?? well i'm about 15 min in after the J and feeling GREAT! eyes are low, head is high, ears are bright, things have slowed down, some visual light distortion.. white looks TOO BRIGHT... lookin at a white truck outside and across the street and can't focus on it cause its too bright.. lets see how long this lasts.. and this stuff is supposed to get better?? LOL..


----------



## maariic (Oct 20, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> *EARLY SMOKE REPORT!*
> 
> ok.. so this is an early smoke report on the buds i picked off a few days ago. I had them sitting in my grow box up top where there is indirect airflow and its kinda warm as its the exhaust area. 3 days of being there and stems snapped in half and bud looked wonderful! got about 2 grams off the 2 small buds.. didn't smell much atll but once I started to cut it up, a very fruity/skunky smell was emitted and was very surprising and it doesn't smell like that before being dried. i smoked 1 bowl out of my bong and the taste was already there.. i blew it out and it was a wonderful fruity
> flavor.. took a little while to hit or really should I say.. it took me a little while to realize it.. definitely felt it in my head.. in my ears.. i rolled up a J with the rest and hit that up.. smoke was smooth but the fruity flavor was gone.. it burned excellent and even... probably a lil too fast?? well i'm about 15 min in after the J and feeling GREAT! eyes are low, head is high, ears are bright, things have slowed down, some visual light distortion.. white looks TOO BRIGHT... lookin at a white truck outside and across the street and can't focus on it cause its too bright.. lets see how long this lasts.. and this stuff is supposed to get better?? LOL..


And are there any negative effects?   That is saying Ali G


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 20, 2011)

maariic said:


> And are there any negative effects?   That is saying Ali G


man imma tell ya.. im still flyin.. no negative effects as of yet.. i'm very perky and in a great mood.. lol.. vision is very low framerate now.. one thing i did notice is my heart isn't racing like when I smoke a good sativa dominant strain.. i feel it if i lift my eyebrows. feels good but feels heavy.. i can feel it starting to diminish a bit.. i'll see if it leaves me with a tired feeling later..


----------



## maariic (Oct 20, 2011)

I was thinking about this famous video where Ali G is talking with a drug expert. Have you seen it?


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 20, 2011)

maariic said:


> I was thinking about this famous video where Ali G is talking with a drug expert. Have you seen it?


LOL.. no i haven't.. haha..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 20, 2011)

Dude you gotta subscribe to my friend Bucket Head's Grow
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/478603-alphakronik-tga-grow-show.html

I think it may be epic!

Btw I got Sin City Kush germin, and a Jackpot Royal seedling. It's gonna be BOMB!


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 21, 2011)

batman skunk said:


> dude you gotta subscribe to my friend bucket head's grow
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/478603-alphakronik-tga-grow-show.html
> 
> i think it may be epic!
> ...


holy geez!!! Subscribed!!!!!!


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 22, 2011)

*68 Days From Seed*.. She was watered yesterday using 32oz of 6.5 ph'd tap water and molasses. Fan leaves are falling off daily. Leaves are ugly as ever but buds continue to show signs of new growth, more trichrome production and pistils turning red..  i'm estimating the 2 back corner buds will give me about 5 grams each.. the main cola should net about 8 to 10 grams when she's done.. thats already 20 grams and i know i still have about 5 more buds that will be 2 grams each so my 1oz goal seems doable  i think in the end when its all said and done, she'll give me 1 oz exactly.. we'll see.. LOL..

Picture update at 70 days!


----------



## Bucket head (Oct 22, 2011)

whooooooooooa!!! thats a cooool box!


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 22, 2011)

Bucket head said:


> whooooooooooa!!! thats a cooool box!


 LOL! Thanks! 

Here are some pics from today cause I felt like posting some up 

*what do u guys think.. another 10 to 12 days???*

*DAY 68 from seed!*


----------



## Bucket head (Oct 22, 2011)

yea dude, you need at least a week on that!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 22, 2011)

Yea Buckets right, probably more like two.


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 23, 2011)

sunnydyz said:


> Long time no pictures. It's good day 70 is comming soon. I'm wondering why you didn't captured your early bud? Now i guess its too late
> 
> [Edited] ups i wasn't on the last page. Nice pics and buds!!!


Ooh i have the pics... just didnt post em as i didnt see much change and she was lookin so ugly during that time..she looks a bit better now alltrimmed with the new growth


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 23, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Yea Buckets right, probably more like two.


14 days it is! But honestly im gonna be lookin real close come day 12!! Lol

When shes ready is there a special process like putting her in the dark for a couple days? special watering? or do u guys just cut her, trim large foliage, hang to dry, trim bud, cure.. smoke? Lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 23, 2011)

I think the total darkness thing is a total myth. Ive done that, others swear by it. I didnt notice any difference except my plants looked like they were sick. I always stop feeding nutes around day 55 of bloom with sativas so I guess with an auto youre kinda at that late game phase, you could stop now. Keep the molasses goin every other watering 1tblspoon per gallon and when shes ready chop right before the lights are about to go on if possible. trim, hang, and keep a fan blowing around for circulation just not directly on your buds. ull notice after hanging her a few days the smell goes away mostly or so itll seem, some people compare the smell to hay. but dont worry, its a part of the drying process, the cure will bring the smells back. after being hung 5-6 days later jar em up. open em (burping them) 3-5 times the first couple days but if it seems too moist dont make the mistake of closing the jar, simply leave it open that day or take the bud out..you dont want mold. open the jar for ten minutes or so at a time, then after that twice a day, 10min or so... for a couple days.. when ur confident its all dry completely you wont have to burp them at all. nothing like a good cure. the chlorophyll starts to break down and your smoke will be smoother.


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 23, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I think the total darkness thing is a total myth. Ive done that, others swear by it. I didnt notice any difference except my plants looked like they were sick. I always stop feeding nutes around day 55 of bloom with sativas so I guess with an auto youre kinda at that late game phase, you could stop now. Keep the molasses goin every other watering 1tblspoon per gallon and when shes ready chop right before the lights are about to go on if possible. trim, hang, and keep a fan blowing around for circulation just not directly on your buds. ull notice after hanging her a few days the smell goes away mostly or so itll seem, some people compare the smell to hay. but dont worry, its a part of the drying process, the cure will bring the smells back. after being hung 5-6 days later jar em up. open em (burping them) 3-5 times the first couple days but if it seems too moist dont make the mistake of closing the jar, simply leave it open that day or take the bud out..you dont want mold. open the jar for ten minutes or so at a time, then after that twice a day, 10min or so... for a couple days.. when ur confident its all dry completely you wont have to burp them at all. nothing like a good cure. the chlorophyll starts to break down and your smoke will be smoother.


thanks for the info, will follow to a T!


----------



## Bucket head (Oct 23, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I think the total darkness thing is a total myth. Ive done that, others swear by it. I didnt notice any difference except my plants looked like they were sick. I always stop feeding nutes around day 55 of bloom with sativas so I guess with an auto youre kinda at that late game phase, you could stop now. Keep the molasses goin every other watering 1tblspoon per gallon and when shes ready chop right before the lights are about to go on if possible. trim, hang, and keep a fan blowing around for circulation just not directly on your buds. ull notice after hanging her a few days the smell goes away mostly or so itll seem, some people compare the smell to hay. but dont worry, its a part of the drying process, the cure will bring the smells back. after being hung 5-6 days later jar em up. open em (burping them) 3-5 times the first couple days but if it seems too moist dont make the mistake of closing the jar, simply leave it open that day or take the bud out..you dont want mold. open the jar for ten minutes or so at a time, then after that twice a day, 10min or so... for a couple days.. when ur confident its all dry completely you wont have to burp them at all. nothing like a good cure. the chlorophyll starts to break down and your smoke will be smoother.



The darkness thing might be bogus! idk, but when im in the final stretch i cut the lights back by an hour or two! I haven't been doin this long enough to really gauge a differance in comparison with previous crops... However, in nature the days do get shorter during final bloom. So idk man... your call with that. Shit, at the very least you save money on the lights!


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 30, 2011)

*75 days from seed!!* 
Well, here she is at 75 days from seed. she's chugging along and maturing. Smell is increasing but still not enough to smell up the room. She just smells when u open the box and disturb her. I guess this is a good sign that she's nearing the end. i'd say shes got another 10 days at least... i don't know how people say that you can't get good tight nodes and buds with CFL.. well these nodes are tight and these buds are dense as hell for sativa.. they were very whispy and airy and the past week or so has really made a difference.. 

ooh and sorry about the wait on the pics.. been busy with work and just havent had the time... this is good tho as i'm making cash for my next grow  got an AlphaDawg I want to try in my grow dresser using a Diamond Series 100w LED and a 2 to 3 gallon pot.. i want to see if its possible to get some killer results in a small space with led and 1 plant. i know it is because i've seen it done before but i want to see if i can do it next  LOL







(main cola getting fat and still chuggin along)


















(backside of a bud that didn't get burned from the light. all the backsides of all the buds look this nice) the smell in there is AMAZING!!






(little popcorn buds that are lookin really nice, wont amount to much but pretty too look at)


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 30, 2011)

Lookin great dude. You are probably right about another ten days or so. You're really close but the last week or so makes all the difference in the world. When this one is done you might wanna consider germinating 2 or 3 seeds just to increase your chances of getting a female. It would really suck to veg something for a month just to find out its a male. I wish you luck with your harvest. You've done a great job.


----------



## TangerineDr (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks sweet! Great setup dude. Subb'ed


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 30, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Lookin great dude. You are probably right about another ten days or so. You're really eek or so makes all the difference in the world. When this one is done you might wanna consider germinating 2 or 3 seeds just to increase your chances of getting a female. It would really suck to veg something for a month just to find out its a male. I wish you luck with your harvest. You've done a great job.


Thanks man! I dont mind popping 3 beans but what will i do if i have 2 females? I dont think my grow dresser would fit 2 girls to harvest.. and i hate to have to toss a female.. hmm.. i could maybe fit them but id have to check how big the pots r goin to be.. my led should do both just fine. May not be a huge harvest but itll be killer bud  im excited about this sch finishing up soon so i can dry, cure and smoke her... lol.. ill be doing 2 snow ryders after the sch in my speaker box w/ cfl again.. i dont think ill scrog those as the stay small.. maybe some lst.


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 30, 2011)

TangerineDr said:


> Looks sweet! Great setup dude. Subb'ed


Thanks and good to have u along for the ride...


----------



## lilindian (Nov 1, 2011)

damn, just imagine if all the squares on ur screen were filled with colas like that..... Either way they look super ripe for some reason, could still mature some more though i reckon. 10 days should be good though, see where she's at then


----------



## transverse (Nov 1, 2011)

very clean setup.
what exactly are you doing for exhaust and carbon? for exhaust, I think you have 3 120mm fans on a controller right?
whats their original cfm, and what voltage do you have them tuned to? are they in series or parallel?

what is the design of your scrubber, and how many inches of carbon are in there?

photos of the fans and especially the scrubber would be a nice addition to your journal!


----------



## witelightnin (Nov 1, 2011)

wow, those cola's look fantastic! Great job on a CFL grow! I hope mine turns out HALF this good. =D


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 1, 2011)

transverse said:


> very clean setup.
> what exactly are you doing for exhaust and carbon? for exhaust, I think you have 3 120mm fans on a controller right?
> whats their original cfm, and what voltage do you have them tuned to? are they in series or parallel?
> 
> ...


i do not have a carbon scrubber. I had originally planned on it but unfortunately never got around to it. as for the exhaust, i have 2x80mm fans located at the top of the speakerbox. they are rated at 12v. I have each one on its own rheostat so i can effectively control the speed and noise level. I do not know the CFM of the fans as they were salvaged from CPU Heatsinks that I had lyin around.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 1, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> Thanks man! I dont mind popping 3 beans but what will i do if i have 2 females?


Well you could just send it to me.. =p jk. IDK better to be safe than sorry. If you have to get rid of one no big deal.. Seeds kinda grow on trees so it's not the end of the world. I'd rather be safe than sorry and lose all that time. Your Cali Haze is lookin great tho. Should be any day now she'd be ready. If it were me I'd prolly flush a couple times and another 4 to 6 days CHOP! I have 18 or so plants under CFLS in my little rubbermaid closet box all sitting in partycups. I love the mini grow box for starting seeds and clones. I've been hitting them with the bonsai scissors every few days keepin em all nice and short and compact. I am debating using a box for breeding two strains grown in a small scrog like you have. When I finish my project I want you to test my Space Wreck strain. It'll be awesome seein your grows evolve.


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 2, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well you could just send it to me.. =p jk. IDK better to be safe than sorry. If you have to get rid of one no big deal.. Seeds kinda grow on trees so it's not the end of the world. I'd rather be safe than sorry and lose all that time. Your Cali Haze is lookin great tho. Should be any day now she'd be ready. If it were me I'd prolly flush a couple times and another 4 to 6 days CHOP! I have 18 or so plants under CFLS in my little rubbermaid closet box all sitting in partycups. I love the mini grow box for starting seeds and clones. I've been hitting them with the bonsai scissors every few days keepin em all nice and short and compact. I am debating using a box for breeding two strains grown in a small scrog like you have. When I finish my project I want you to test my Space Wreck strain. It'll be awesome seein your grows evolve.



Lol.. ur right  question. How do i flush? Just run a couple gallons thru or what? Ill definitely be using this box again. Its so stealth.. ive had people sitting 2 ft from it and never thought twice.. nice speakers is what they say.. lol

And i would be honored to test ur space wreck strain  

Thanks!


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 3, 2011)

*79 Days From Seed. *
So I went out and got this 60x to 100x Handheld Microscope. I checked the trichs on a few of the buds.. I'm seeing clear, cloudy, and amber trichs. The percentage varies bud to bud, area to area, but i'd say a good average would be 10% amber, 30% cloudy, 60% clear. I must say, i've seen trichs in macro shots but there ain't nothin like seein em on your own plant! 

She is getting skunkier in smell than the previous grapefruity/hashy smell. Trichs are really starting to come in. I'll post pics tomorrow at 80 days. I also watered her last night with Plain Tap Water Ph'd to 6.3.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 3, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> Lol.. ur right  question. How do i flush? Just run a couple gallons thru or what? Ill definitely be using this box again. Its so stealth.. ive had people sitting 2 ft from it and never thought twice.. nice speakers is what they say.. lol
> 
> And i would be honored to test ur space wreck strain
> 
> Thanks!


If it's a one gallon container, run thru 2 gallons of ph'd water.. if it's a 2 gallon.. run thru 4.. then for the next few waterings, soak the medium with plain water.. id say if u flushed twice tho you'd be safe and could chop her in the next few days without any problem. i have a couple that are lookin pretty done too. i brought em out to the yard and just ran a hose through them and then dumped a 1/2 gallon of water mixed with clearex. clearex isnt necessary but itd be a good investment, really breaks down the salts and gets that shit outta there. 




pcn3rd said:


> 10% amber, 30% cloudy, 60% clear.


I'd check em in 5 days or so again. what day did you notice the first sign indicating sex?


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 4, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> If it's a one gallon container, run thru 2 gallons of ph'd water.. if it's a 2 gallon.. run thru 4.. then for the next few waterings, soak the medium with plain water.. id say if u flushed twice tho you'd be safe and could chop her in the next few days without any problem. i have a couple that are lookin pretty done too. i brought em out to the yard and just ran a hose through them and then dumped a 1/2 gallon of water mixed with clearex. clearex isnt necessary but itd be a good investment, really breaks down the salts and gets that shit outta there.
> 
> I'd check em in 5 days or so again. what day did you notice the first sign indicating sex?


Awesome  thanks again.. 

I started noticing sex at about 13 days from seed. I could see the white hairs coming out determining sex.


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 4, 2011)

sunnydyz said:


> Maybe you&#8217;ve made some pictures through microscope? Man those close-up shots of trichomes looks so beautiful and delicious&#8230; I even have one as wallpaper of my phone.


i don't have any pictuers through the microscope. I will try and get some tho..  thnaks for stoppin by!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 4, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> Awesome  thanks again..
> 
> I started noticing sex at about 13 days from seed. I could see the white hairs coming out determining sex.


It's gotta be pretty damn close then.


----------



## beeez623 (Nov 4, 2011)

great job. my babys are 1 month old today. i hope they do as good as yours did. but im working with bagseed so that might not be the case. lol.


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 9, 2011)

*85 days from seed!*

Well shes just a few days away from harvest! I will post some pics tnite.. ive been givin her longer dark periods over the past week.. i will check trichs tnite but i think shell be ready in 3 more days.. ill see after i check trichs. Sorry about no update but work has kept me busy.. rest assured im still here, just have work in the way now.. lol


----------



## loudpac (Nov 9, 2011)

wow, 85days? power to you for the patience, with that time frame doesnt it seem to kind of defeat the purpose of an auto though?

still sub'd in, anxious to c the harvest


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 9, 2011)

Sweet I've signed on every day to check your progress. Wish I could smoke her with ya. PCN3RD I have some pre harvest pics too in the link of my sig.. check em out. That Space Princess I have is going to be kept on rotation as being a regular. I've taken cuts.
Def can't wait to see your update later.


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 10, 2011)

*86 Days From Seed*
Well, here she is.. She is starting to stink the room up now. For the past 3 days i've been smelling something funny in the room and i was thinking it was something else and turns out, its my lovely girl stinking it up something sour.. LOL up close she smells incredible now. I think Sunday Morning 11/13/2011 will be chop day.  i still have a couple weeks ahead of me of drying and curing before I can get a good smoke out of her but whats a couple more weeks when i've waited 90 days for her anyways.. i just hope its not too soon.. checkign the trichs reveals the majority cloudy with only a small amount of amber..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 10, 2011)

Lookin good. I'd hit it.


----------



## maariic (Nov 10, 2011)

Those colors of the pics are so delicious that I wanna eat those beautiful buds  Nice work bro. And who says that CFLs suck?


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 10, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Lookin good. I'd hit it.


 LOL!! time for u to make a trip so we can run a train on this ho! LOL


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 10, 2011)

maariic said:


> Those colors of the pics are so delicious that I wanna eat those beautiful buds  Nice work bro. And who says that CFLs suck?


Thanks man! and thats what i'm saying about CFL's. I went in not expecting much. Looks like i got a lil more than I first thought


----------



## maariic (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey bro! Just got Super Cali Haze from my dealer for smoke! It's like a bomb. It hits good but it is so energetic that it is hard to sit at the comp here


----------



## BoomBiddyBye (Nov 10, 2011)

Man, amazing grow, i commented a few weeks back, don't know if you remember, but i just wanted to know if you have any good links regarding SCROGGing? I would like to learn more about it


----------



## maariic (Nov 10, 2011)

BoomBiddyBye said:


> Man, amazing grow, i commented a few weeks back, don't know if you remember, but i just wanted to know if you have any good links regarding SCROGGing? I would like to learn more about it


Hey dude. I think you will like this SCROG - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/457855-one-man-his-bush-1-a-63.html


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 10, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> LOL!! time for u to make a trip so we can run a train on this ho! LOL


ur hilarious. lol. i just finished choppin down some pure gooey and space queen... mmmmm.


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 13, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> ur hilarious. lol. i just finished choppin down some pure gooey and space queen... mmmmm.


Ooh man  the name pure gooey just sounds good.. lol.. chop day was supposed to be today. I think wednesday will be better as thats my day off and i think she needs a few more days..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 13, 2011)

don't blame u. id take it longer if i thought i could. i work mad long hours too.


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 14, 2011)

2 days until chop.. i decided to give her 2 days of dark and then chop. I will give her a few hours a day of uv light.. read that it helps increase trichomme production.. whether it will have any affect i dont know but it looks damn cool! Lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol Nice! I chopped my Space Queen and then realized it was SpaceDawg, a Jacks Cleaner II, Pure Gooey, and a Jillybean tonight. Space Princess still lives. Muhahaha.. now I'm gonna play that new Halo game that I waited in line at Gamestop at midnight in a long line of people for like forever. Gonna get blazed and kill me some Elites!


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 15, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Lol Nice! I chopped my Space Queen and then realized it was SpaceDawg, a Jacks Cleaner II, Pure Gooey, and a Jillybean dont play tonight. Space Princess still lives. Muhahaha.. now I'm gonna play that new Halo game that I waited in line at Gamestop at midnight in a long line of people for like forever. Gonna get blazed and kill me some Elites!


Man!! Whatdo u think ur gonna yield? I dont play video games much anymore but watch my buddy play cod alot.. lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 15, 2011)

Yield? I have no idea. No way to know that. I was never into too many video games either myself but love Halo.


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 15, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Yield? I have no idea. No way to know that. I was never into too many video games either myself but love Halo.


Lol.. i didnt mean exact weight.. just meant a rough estimate as in what you expect compared to how your other grows have been.

Harvest day is tomorrow morning!!!!


----------



## yeyo (Nov 16, 2011)

Waiting for the big update...


----------



## BoomBiddyBye (Nov 16, 2011)

yeyo said:


> Waiting for the big update...


Same, bro.

Common pcn3rd . haha, i joke, how's it going?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 16, 2011)

we're all in suspense! lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 16, 2011)

Hella f*ckin sweet. Now get to germin some Alphakronik! lol

Bet you get an ounce and a half.


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 18, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Hella f*ckin sweet. Now get to germin some Alphakronik! lol
> 
> Bet you get an ounce and a half.


LOL! as soon as I have these in jars curing, i will start on some alphakronik  Here are some updated Drying Pics! They are in the grow box and some of the smaller buds were very dry.. I read in a mag i picked up today that if u dry ur buds in a properly ventilated box with active indirect airflow, you should jar them after 2 to 3 days or once the smaller buds become crisp and then at that point, stick in the jar for 24 hours mixing the large buds with the small ones.. then, you put them back out to dry for a bit.. this is supposed to provide even drying and makes sense so this is how i'm doing it.. I smoked a small 1 gram bud today and WOW!!! already at least 65% stronger than microwave quick dry method. 1 bowl had me tore up and it smelled and tasted nice..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks pretty done to me! lol. I'd hit it!


----------



## maariic (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks the same buds what I am smoking now. It's so hairy. Nice grow bro!


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 19, 2011)

maariic said:


> Looks the same buds what I am smoking now. It's so hairy. Nice grow bro!


Thanks! and yes, the buds are very hairy.. LOL i can't wait until this stuff is cured and starts getting its odor back.. right now its an almost hay-like smell with a hint of weed in there.. LOL


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 19, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Looks pretty done to me! lol. I'd hit it!


LMAO! Took the buds in the jars out and put them back to dry in the box... no more crispy buds  i'd say another full day of drying in the box and they'll be ready for a 5 day cure.. the curing im going to play by ear but i would imagine 5 days would be ok.. not lookin for a badass tasting product. just one thats done


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 19, 2011)

all buds are fully dried with stems making a snapping sound when cracked in half. placed them in air tight glass jar for curing.. 5 days of curing in a dark cool place but to be honest, wed is my day off so I will be testing some then and then *SMOKE REPORT!*.. LOL  

Starting a new grow here very soon  Will start vegging them under CFL's until i get my LED's in..  This new grow will be my first photoperiod Strain.. will still be in soil but in a much bigger Stealth Grow Dresser and a Large Pot, using foxfarm products again. learned quite a bit this grow so hopefully will not make the same little mistakes i originally made..

Ooh, I will remember to open the jar once a day for a couple hours each day..


----------



## yesum (Nov 19, 2011)

Well done, I enjoyed the show. I use pl-l fluoros with my LED, so it does not have to be one or the other. Use the pl-l for side lighting and the LED overhead. If you are in that speaker you may not have room though.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 19, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> ...Starting a new grow here very soon  Will start vegging them under CFL's until i get my LED's in..  This new grow will be my first photoperiod Strain.. will still be in soil but in a much bigger Stealth Grow Dresser and a Large Pot, using foxfarm products again. learned quite a bit this grow so hopefully will not make the same little mistakes i originally made..
> 
> Ooh, I will remember to open the jar once a day for a couple hours each day..


You did a great job. Can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## HIGHdef420 (Nov 19, 2011)

So i just read this grow in 1 day. Amazing! i just started my small grow under CFLS the day before halloween. Youve given me much hope with this inexpensive set up! Cant wait to find out the total yield! Im about to spark a bowl to your harvest!


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 21, 2011)

DAMMIT TO ALL HELL! So last night, I had a friend come over and I decided to let him have a lil taste of the SCH.. Wouldn't you know it, we got blown as fuck and decided to roll up a couple of rillos.. Im not sure exactly how much we smoked but I haven't been that high in well, to be honest, NEVER! LOL... So at this point I would imagine the SCH is done and maybe only a minor increase in potency left in cure.. could still use some flavor and smell so the rest is left to cure a lil more. I would say I probably have about an oz left.. so here is a quick smoke report as its 6:40am and i'm high off about a grams worth from a lil bong I have... 

*Smoke Report*
Bud smells amazing once put through a grinder or cut with scissors.. It doesn't smell like "weed" persay but has this grapefruity citrusy smell that just really smells almost edible.. It confuses my senses a bit and I'm not sure what I want to do with it.. LOL! Anyhow, it burns nice and clean.. The taste is almost non-existent except for this fruity flavor that shows itself every few bowls.. Its very nice when it does happen and I'm looking forward to it being there when this stuff is fully cured. I've smoked it through a bong, rillo and a joint. They are all different highs so I'll explain them all as best I can and the scenario when I smoked em.

So let me just say this.. we are everyday smokers.. Have been for years.. We don't often get dro.. just good fire schwag.. Not to say we don't smoke dro cause when we can afford it and its here, we get a couple 1/8ths and go to town.. All I'm tryin to say is we have a pretty good tolerance.. Anyhow, lol..

*Rillo*
------------------
It was about 9PM and I had been smoking reggie all day.. It had been a couple hours since I had last hit a bowl up but I was still in that smoking all day haze. So a friend and I decided to smoke a rillo between us and all I have to say is WOW! It cut through my haze and instantly put me up. By the time half the rillo was done, we both looked at eachother and were thinking the same thing. This is some good shit.. LOL. Point is, for this shit to hit us that hard, half a rillo in, it's definitely some good stuff. The high hits you in the face and head first.. Every time I smoke it, i feel like the back my eyes are on fire and of course they are red as fuck! It takes awhile to really set in.. Its definitely creeper. you do feel a strong sensation after the first hit but things don't really start to hit you until about 10 to 15 min.. at this point your wondering if you could get any higher! lol.. I don't know how long this high lasted as I passed out about 11:30PM and was still high as fuck.. 

*Joint*
----------------
I woke up and decided to roll a nice J of what was left from the night before. I went outside and smoked it all up.. This time, I was surprised that I got so high. I know it was the first mornings high but off a J? LOL.. very up in the head.. not so much the face at this point. Fire in the back of the eyes again.. Eyes were very glassy and red. don't feel like i can work on this stuff after smokin a J as although i'm energetic, its hard to really do anything as its more of a spastic energy.. LOL.. It does have a burnout factor after a few hours. it's not so much a sleepy burnout factor, its more like you feel like you were on turbo the past few hours and now you need to chill.

*Bong*
----------------
Wake and bake this morning! This is my method of choice for this stuff. I love smoking rillos but nothing gets me higher than hitting up a few bowls of this stuff. Its a very quick high and again, hits you in the face and in the head. Vision goes to frames after 2nd bowl. Things are much funnier.. LMAO I would compare the high to when I used to first get high when I was teen.. Its been awhile since I've had something that could make me laugh uncontrollably again.. reggie don't do that.. LOL


----------



## yeyo (Nov 21, 2011)

Hope not to miss your next journal. I'd like reading this one. Congrats!


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 28, 2011)

so I got myself a digital scale a couple of days ago but I have no more of my SCH left! LOL... I do wish that I would've purchased a scale sooner and weighed it out. I was able to weigh 6 grams worth before we smoked it so I got a good idea of what 6 grams worth of my bud looked like so based on that, 1 1/2 oz would be a good estimate but I personally think I yielded 1 3/4 oz based on the 6 grams I weighed out a couple nights ago.. but anyhow, a successful grow nonetheless!

We went to a friends house where we simply called it "HomeGrown" and no one knew it was "my" homegrown other than my childhood best friend. So we smoked 6 grams of this through multiple bowls in a small water bong and 2 J's rolled by yours truly.  LOL.. 6 of us who are all longtime smokers got extremely high! By the end of the night, everyone of them at one point or another had said they were super stoned or higher than they've been in a long time.. My buddy tells me its the 2nd best he's ever smoked and everyone agreed it was PRIMO smoke.. We even had a few bow out only after a couple passes of the bong! LOL.. I'm of course thrilled to have been the grower behind this SCH... I didn't even say a tiny bit of it.. LOL.. I look at it like this.. I grew it to smoke it and thats what I did! 

I will be starting a grow here very soon but I have to do some work to my Grow Dresser to get it ready and will need to modify my speaker growbox as well.. I'd say within 2 weeks I should be ready to start a new grow here. I will be germinating 3 seeds of some special beans that were gifted to me and I will start 3 SnowRyder's at that time as well. All of these are regular beans, NOT feminized so we'll see how many girls I end up with.. 

Here's a little slideshow video I made of my entire grow from seed to harvest..

[video=youtube;XQujjd71J5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQujjd71J5M&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 30, 2011)

UPDATE ON GROWING SITUATION..
So I'm moving out in 8 Days!! I'm going somewhere I can grow without fear someone living with me will run into it. Still have to grow stealth for other reasons but I can be a little more lax with being so discreet. This is great but does tie up cash and that means no LED's for me. But, I find that a 150 watt HPS will fit in my grow dresser and I think I can keep heat down no problem. I will use scrog and do 3 photoperiod strains.. I know a 250 watt HPS would be much better but I do not think it would fit in my grow dresser.. I'll recheck dimensions tonight and see for sure as it'll be within half an inch or so if it does fit..

I'll let you guys know soon!


----------



## einsteinus (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey I have a stealth dresser and a stealth closet just in case as was the case not long ago I had a sneak inspection on my apartment and had to "wear" the plant under my stealth suit (plastic lined with water bladders and diapers) walked right in front of my landlord in that plant lined suit 6 or 7 times on the way to the roof to deposit my girls their in a stealth bunker..PS like one drug test I passed where my fake pee ended up running down my leg becasue I wasnt ready for the observed test this was simular looked like I pee ed my pants but at least it was rainging that day!


pcn3rd said:


> thanks man! I have about 13" maximum height in the grow box from the soil up to about 3 inches from the lights.. I will be using SCROG to keep her shorter than she normally would be. Usually these girls get about 18" in a 1 gallon pot from what I've seen so I'm not too worried about the size. If she does get too big, I have a stealth dresser grow box that I built awhile back I can put her in.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 1, 2011)

Closet would be bigger/better. Any chance of you using a closet instead?


----------



## pcn3rd (Dec 1, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Closet would be bigger/better. Any chance of you using a closet instead?


Lol.. tell me about it!! No xtra closets in the new place.. :-\ still have to stick to grow dresser for now.. maybe after this grow I can utilize a closet with a 400 watt hps.. super excited about new place and new grow


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd just sleep on the couch and give them my room. Think about it. The harvest would pay for the divorce! lol jk


----------



## lopoleon (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad to be along for this ride bro. 
Keepm Grow'n


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 11, 2012)

not bad at all for such a small space! hope you can upgrade soon, give 'em room to stretch out n do there thing.


----------

